# Anyone ever used this Tonerite device?



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

I was just curious if anyone has ever used or heard of this tonerite accelerator before. Apparently it clips to your guitar strings and they claim "by using a set of sub-sonic frequencies they simulate the physics of long term playing". 

ToneRite® Guitar | ToneRite Inc.

Now I have heard that as solid wood guitars age they get better because the wood opens up and the tone of the guitar gets "better" or "richer" or whatever the case maybe. I don't understand the voodoo behind it and I have not owned a guitar long enough to have experienced this first hand but I'm willing to conceed this is very likely true. So the question I have is:

If this is indeed true as I believe it to be can this process actually be accelerated and still achieve the same results? 

Now, in my life experience whenever your try to take a shortcut you inevitably end up with an inferior result. Now maybe that's just the inner pessimist in me coming out but I consider questioning claims made by anyone to be a healthy thing. I was just curious if anyone else had experience with this tonerite accelerator? In fairness to tonerite they have guitarists and perhaps more importantly luthiers on their side giving testimonials. Although again I take these with a grain of salt as who knows if some money or shares in the tonerite company have changed hands.

Any comments or opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well if you look all over the internet, lots of folks have opinions about these things. Me I like to keep an open mind on some things and knowing two of the four Luthiers listed for it makes me tend to think there might be something to it.
I never asked Tim or Ed if they received any compensation for their endorsment of the product but if they say that they found it made some changes to their instruments I do believe them. And they all mention that these were used on NEW instruments so I would imagine that it must do something to the wood to change the tone so that they noticed it.
Unfortunately I have not bought a brand new guitar since they started to sell these things so I have not had a chance to try one out, but I think I would invest some money towards one if I were to buy a higher end guitar and see what difference it makes.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Like Ship, an open mind...

My own acoustic guitars have improved with playing time and age, and with most of them I'm the only one who has played them besides the builder. One especially could be heard to change in its first few minutes of life. It was first strung with several folks present. It went from "what's that weird sound" to "hey that's nice" in moments.

I secretly "shot" my guitars with the stereo turned up loud, in the belief that at the very least it couldn't hurt. As to the benefits of the gadget in question, I'm willing to accept that it may work, but I'd rather subscribe to my own _"blast it with orchestral music"_ method.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.

@Mooh so what is it that happens when you blast your guitars with the stereo? Is it just a way of making the guitar vibrate and try to break it in getting all the newly formed parts to fit together better? Or does it do something to the wood or what?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's only intended to replace/fast-track the "playing in" period. That's all. As for its success...where's that crystal ball?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

We have a couple of things to consider. The finish when the guitar is new, the materials, and of course the strings. I have trouble seeing how the wood would change with vibration over a short period. But I have less trouble imagining the strings changing with vibration and the vibration might enhance the off-gassing in the finish. 
However, I'm still largely sceptical and I would rather play the guitar in myself.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike's right I think, the BEST way is to break it in yourself. Shortcuts are usually less effective, besides what kind of mojo is a gadget?

Peace, Mooh.


----------

